

Xcode 6 Beta with Swift Available to All Registered Developers - josephpmay
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=07112014a

======
josephpmay
Xcode 6 was previously only available to members of the iOS and OS X developer
program who paid $100. It is now opened to all developers.

